# Pike island pool weekday tourney?



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Working in wheeling and know that there use to be a tournament during the week that launched off the island was hoping to find some information on this! Any info would help thank you! Fish on!


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Countrystrong said:


> Working in wheeling and know that there use to be a tournament during the week that launched off the island was hoping to find some information on this! Any info would help thank you! Fish on!


Haven't had them for a couple yrs now. The couple guys that ran it got new jobs and couldn't make it every week and no one else wanted to take them over. Mound City Bass club will be having Saturday morning tourneys on the Island from 7-12 starting sometime in May


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Usually they do thursdays at pike island and Wednesday nighters in chester


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Usually they do thursdays at pike island and Wednesday nighters in chester


Have any contact info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Let me figure out who is running them this year and I'll let you know


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Let me figure out who is running them this year and I'll let you know


Thanks a lot man!


----------

